# very bad day today



## tyme (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, I haven't posted before this. But i've been on this site for 2 months now and been reading almost everyday so I'm very familiar with some of the situations on here. But i haven't registured for some reason. Short story about my Sit. Been with W for 9 years,married 4yrs, son is almost 3, seperated for 3 months. I got the usual I love you but not in love with you anymore. Before we separated she said she was going through a "midlife" crisis and she wanted her free time. For months she would go out aften till after midnight leaving me home to stay with our son.She's only 25 and has been hanging around new friends from work since before we got separated, going out with a guy "friend" she's been seeing too. Most of her new friends are single and still into the party phase. Today i contacted my wife and told her that we have to finally try to work things out after 3 months. She said she's not ready to get back together and not to wait for her and found out she had her guy friends over that night. I got into a huge argument with her on the phone and said somethings i somewhat regreat now. I have been a doormat for her for the past 3 months and today i finally contacted a lawyer. What could be going through her mind?? i know i'm not perfect and have been very suspicious and jealous but I guess for good reason. I thought I was doing better and I had hope i could show her i change but everything blew up today and i doubt we could save this.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

From what you've written it doesn't sound like there is much to save. Her saying not to wait for her is confirmation that she is done with the marriage. Unfortunate, to say the least, but it sounds like it is time to move on and find a woman who will appreciate you.


----------



## MyTwoGirls (May 31, 2011)

I agree with bigtoe that it is time to move on since it is very obvious she has (and long ago)..BUT you cannot simply wish for another woman, not now..you need to get over your wife first, and stop thinking about what she is thinking because it will never make sense to you..what's done is done..before you can move on to someone else YOU have to get right with YOU!!..


----------

